# Gold Class Car Wash and Wax Kit - Ideal Present for the ones you love ;)



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

We got some of these kits in for the first time the other day.

They look really nice and would make a great Birthday/Fathers Day/ Mothers Day present!

They include a bottle of Gold Class Wash a bottle of Gold Class Wax and an applicator pad.

They look like this....










They Cost - £15.99

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9913

Cheers,

Johnny :wave:


----------

